# Chicago building inspector pleaded guilty to attempted extortion



## mark handler (Oct 23, 2016)

Chicago Tribune

October 20, 2016
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/

A former city building inspector pleaded guilty Thursday to attempted extortion for shaking down a building owner for $300.

Roberto Uribe solicited the cash bribe last November in exchange for allowing work on the undisclosed owner's two-story building to proceed without the required city permit.

In a plea deal with prosecutors, Uribe faces up to 16 months in prison under federal sentencing guidelines. His lawyer is free to seek probation. Judge Jorge L. Alonso set sentencing for Feb 2.

The building owner cooperated with the FBI and wore a hidden recorder as he talked with Uribe. His demands seemed ripped out of some old-school handbook of Chicago graft.


"What's happening now is you're gonna give me some appreciation . . . and that appreciation is gonna be $300," authorities quoted Uribe as saying. "Now how quickly can you get me my money to keep my mouth shut?"

Uribe was arrested last April and released on his own recognizance. A building and construction inspector for the city's Department of Buildings, he made $78,000 a year, city records showed.

On Thursday, Uribe, 55, told the judge he quit his city job and works on home renovations. He now lives in southwest suburban Frankfort. A buildings department spokeswoman confirmed that Uribe resigned in May.

According to the plea agreement, Uribe initially approached workers performing renovations at the building and asked if they had a permit. The worker called the boss and handed the phone to Uribe, who made it clear he could put a stop to the work and that the two needed to talk further.


A few days later, on another phone call, the two confirmed plans to meet later that day.

"This being the city of Chicago, this can be worked out," Uribe told the owner, according to the plea agreement.

The owner had gone to the FBI and agreed to wear a hidden recorder, authorities said. In a recorded conversation last Nov. 9, Uribe boasted of his ability to shut down the renovation work unless the owner paid him the bribe. Uribe told the owner that the bribe would save both of them time and money.

"What's going to happen is, if we put a stop on it, it's going to stop you for six months, seven months," Uribe told the owner, according to the plea agreement. If work were halted, he warned the owner he'd have to hire an architect and draft new plans that could cost as much as $3,500, authorities said.


"I'm looking out for you. We're looking out for each other," Uribe said. "But you're doing me a favor by hurrying up and getting this closed off. Because the sooner this gets done, the better."

Uribe said that if another inspector asked about the work, their "story" would be that they were only tuck-pointing the original parapet again and that no special permit was needed, according to the plea agreement.

Uribe told the owner on Nov. 12 that if anyone asked, the $300 bribe was for the purchase of a table saw, according to the recording.

"You want to count it?" the complaint quoted the owner as asking.

"No, this is a merit of trust," Uribe replied.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 23, 2016)

This is sad, in as much as it makes you wonder how much of this still goes on.............


----------



## cda (Oct 23, 2016)

Hummmmm

Went to the FBI and not city police???


----------



## fatboy (Oct 23, 2016)

cda said:


> Hummmmm
> 
> Went to the FBI and not city police???



I was wondering the same thing.............


----------



## cda (Oct 23, 2016)

And the mayor you never hear from

I hate politics and somewhat try to stay out of them, but Chicago is just ridiculous


----------

